# Suggest Dishtv/tata sky/airtel digital tv



## angie (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi,

I need a new DTH connection. I am confused what to buy.

I need this connection at my parent's place. There we already have one cable connection.
I visit home 2-3 times an year. I will be subscribing to sports channel to watch Premiere League and Champions league (so the channels I would need will be Star sports including HD and Ten sports/Ten action including HD).

At other times of the year my parents would want a basic plan which can give them popular channels like Zee, star, sony, colors etc. (they won't be wanting HD)

What would be the most cost effective plan? My research showed my dish tv was cheaper than tata sky (mostly because of tata sky's HD access fee). 
What about the quality? I have heard negative reviews about Dish TV's reception.

Please disregard the cost of initial setup and our already existing cable connection which we won't be disconnecting.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm using Tata Sky and it is costliest out of the three (parents don't want to switch  )

Try to get a Hathway Digital Cable connection if you can. packages are more VFM than these DTH services.


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

Bro also check Videocon but new plans seriously stupid. Call customer care to check about Hd channels for the packs you chose


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 16, 2014)

Simple.

VD2H : Cheapest. Picture quality nowhere near of TS or ADTV. Connection isn't steady either (it will take much more time to restore connection after poor weather conditions).

ADTV : Much Costlier than D2H. Fantastic PQ and sound too. It's on par with TS by all means. For the given picture quality the price is more than justified. However rubbish customer support, absolute third class.

TS : Costliest. Not much than ADTV however. Best customer support. And as I said PQ is very good.

So in short ADTV is recommended, because it is the best balance. As long as you can pardon their CC.


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

V d2h plans are all changed so can't say they after cheaper now. They introduced HD access fee for lower plans


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 16, 2014)

Tatasky is costliest but offers best performance . Almost zero downtime.

Although the sports channels are available as addon pack


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 16, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Tatasky is costliest but offers best performance . Almost zero downtime.
> 
> Although the sports channels are available as addon pack



For HD sports channel,
subscribe to a base package
subscribe to the SD version (if it is) of the sports channel
then you need to subscribe to HD service (rs 125 PM i think)
then subscribe to the HD version of the channel
on the top of it, their Toll free numbers aren't toll free now 
signal drops during rain


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah the plans of TS are a complete joke. I still want to know about its downtime though. A lot of people said it has a strong signal and doesn't blackout while raining but some said it is just same! Right now I don't care about tariffs any more, all I need is a DTH connection which will stay there, even in rains, just like my old cable connection was, that thing's blackout was actually a news 
Downtime might not be an issue for those who watches those crappy soaps, but for us, who watches live things (sports for me) it's a disaster.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 17, 2014)

Been using tata sky for about 10 years now. No competition, quality wise.

Downtime is actually zero. Rains do not affect, wind do.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 17, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Downtime is actually zero. Rains do not affect, wind do.


It doesn't go out on rain, but on winds? And when it does go out, how long does it take to restore?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 17, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> It doesn't go out on rain, but on winds? And when it does go out, how long does it take to restore?


Rains never affect transmission, winds do. But that's basically rain + winds.

How long, Depends. There's no specific answer to this.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 17, 2014)

I have used TS in the past and and it was complete rubbish. 
I got Dish TV, but its costly. Have very good PQ
THen I switched to airtel dtv - awesome PQ on HD, I don't watch SD that much but still SD is good.
Airtel has good features like universal remote and the HD recorder of ADTV is the better then the rest.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 17, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Rains never affect transmission, winds do. But that's basically rain + winds.
> 
> How long, Depends. There's no specific answer to this.


Speak generally? For ADTV I have never seen the connection coming back in anything less than 15 minutes, for normal rain, and for very heavy rain it takes 30-45 minutes.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> For HD sports channel,
> subscribe to a base package
> subscribe to the SD version (if it is) of the sports channel
> then you need to subscribe to HD service (rs 125 PM i think)
> ...



 

But it is stable in rains. 
 Or gets restored in about max 20mins.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 17, 2014)

For best experience- Tata Sky
VFM-Videocon D2H

Picture quality is best on both!
D2H provides best packages and Tata Sky provides best service!

If you can afford Tata Sky !
Go with it!
Many channels like HBO premiere(GAme of thrones ) are available with Tata sky!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2014)

Tata Sky user for the past 8 years and never had a problem with it ever.


----------



## angie (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the answers. I went home and completely forgot about this thread. I went with Airtel at last. The reviews about quality were good and its cheaper than TS. Also sports packages were available as add ons and no HD access fee like TS (which was a deal breaker for me).


----------



## acepro71 (Feb 19, 2015)

im using dish tv have 3 tvs connected to it ! the connectivity is good only stops when it is raining other than that plan is utter **** .. customer care service is good for me though


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2015)

acepro71 said:


> im using dish tv have 3 tvs connected to it ! the connectivity is good only stops when it is raining other than that plan is utter **** .. customer care service is good for me though



Please check the date before bumping the old thread.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 21, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I have used TS in the past and and it was complete rubbish.
> I got Dish TV, but its costly. Have very good PQ
> THen I switched to airtel dtv - awesome PQ on HD, I don't watch SD that much but still SD is good.
> Airtel has good features like universal remote and the HD recorder of ADTV is the better then the rest.



I have to change my earlier statement.
ADTV has good PQ but its very expensive. The packages are very unfair and the a la carte option is a joke with channels priced the highest among all others.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 21, 2015)

TS is expensive


----------

